# conversion ?



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

hello guys and gals im haveing abit of a problem finding out what conversion my ec meter is ive been looking for the last couple hours on the net and cant find out i was just wondering if any of you guys/gals have the same 1 and could help me out the meter is ADWA ad-204
thanks in advance fruity 

hxxp://www.growforce.co.uk/categories/51/ec-nutirient-meters.html


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

If measuring EC there is no conversion. It is only when converting EC to ppm that there is a mathematical equation(conversion) of either .5 or .7


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If measuring EC there is no conversion. It is only when converting EC to ppm that there is a mathematical equation(conversion) of either .5 or .7



hey pc thats what im trying 2 do find out witch 1 it is so i can convert to ppm thanks for the reply


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

it looks like a EC meter and not a ppm meter to me. There is no conversion when working with EC


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> it looks like a EC meter and not a ppm meter to me. There is no conversion when working with EC


hello again pc yes it is a ec meter 
i dont no if im wording my ? the right way or im not getting what your trying to say in the graph below the hanna meter is a conversion of .5 and the truchen is .7  witch makes the ppm 2 completley diffrent reading if i go of the ec i dont need to convert ( i think) but if i want the ppm i have to convert it from the ec on my meter and to convert it i need to know the conversion of my meter if its .5 or .7 am i right  


[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]0.5 
​  [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]* EC*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*  Hanna
*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*  Eutech
*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]* Truncheon  
*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]* CF *[/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] ms /cmppm 
[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.64 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.70 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.1[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]50 ppm 
[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 64 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 70 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 1[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.2[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]100 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 128 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 140 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 2[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.3[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]150 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 192 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 210 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 3[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.4[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]200 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 256 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 280 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 4[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.5[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]250 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 320 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 350 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 5[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.6[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]300 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 384 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 420 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 6[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.7[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]350 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 448 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 490 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 7[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.8[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]400 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 512 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 560 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 8[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 0.9[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]450 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 576 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 630 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 9[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 1.0[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]500 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 640 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 700 ppm[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 10[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

well that didnt work il try again


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

ok lets see. your meter is an EC meter and reads EC and you want to know ppms. Either mutiply by .05 or .07 to get ppms. 

A ppm meter reads the nute solution and converts it by either .5 or .7 internally.

What you need to know is what the conversion method is of the meter on what information you are reading ppms off of

Lets say I have a ppm of 500 and you want to know what your  EC would be, you would need to know what type/conversion method my meter was . not yours


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

yes thats it pc i was asking if any 1 had the same meter and could tell me b/c i cant find it anywhere thanks for the reply


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

There will not be one. you have a EC meter. Only ppm meters use a conversion

A ppm meter reads the EC then converts it internally, an EC meter does not/will not do this


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> ok lets see. your meter is an EC meter and reads EC and you want to know ppms. Either mutiply by .05 or .07 to get ppms.
> 
> im abit confused now in this post you said i could mutiply it by .5 or .7
> can i still do this manually on a calculator and use .7 so it give the highest reading so i no im not going to strong on the nutes ?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

You can multiply it but your meter will not


just use EC for your own reference point

EC is EC not matter where or what you are looking at

PPm is what the conversion number is always changing depending on the manufactor


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

If I was keeping records It would be easier to remember an EC of 1.0 then have to remember a ppm of 700 or 500 depending on the meter.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You can multiply it but your meter will not



yes i no the meter will not thanks all i was trying to find out was if any1 new witch conversion to use with this meter so i could be bang on i gess il just use the .7 that way if it is the .7 it will be bang on and if its the .5 it will be under and not the other way round and over thanks again pc we got there in the end


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

It depends on the reading from the other growers meter it has nothing to do with your meter. You will need to know what the other growers ppm meter is and what conversion that their meter is


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

If I tell you i have a ppm of 500 while using a .5 conversion meter it does you no good to use .7. You still need to know my meters conversion number.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> It depends on the reading from the other growers meter it has nothing to do with your meter. You will need to know what the other growers ppm meter is and what conversion that their meter is


that was part of the ? has any1 got this meter ann can tell me the conversion  thank again pc


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

*There is no conversion number for your meter*


Your meter is an EC meter. only ppm meters have and use a conversion number


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

I just do not know how to explain this any easier.

An EC meter does not use a conversion number


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

pc i no your only trying to help but if a ppm meter can be converted to ec internally why cant an ec meter be converted to ppm manually (calculator) 

EC is a measure of Electrical Conductivity from two probes 1cm apart. 1 EC is = 1 microsiemens, to convert from EC to siemens multiply by 1E-6. EC can be converted to PPM by multiplying by 500. PPM can be converted to EC by dividing by 500. To convert from siemens to Ohms is s=1/ohms, you can also go the other way and do ohm=1/s for siemens to ohms. Siemens is also known as Mhos.
i sorry to peck your head just cant get my head round why you say it cant be converted when ppm can be converted to ec


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

You can do it with equations but your meter is not gonna do it for you


This is what a ppm meter does: the meter measures the EC then converts it to ppm internally from EC to ppm and gives a numeric readout.

This is what a EC meter does: the meter measures the EC and gives a numeric readout.

EC is a more accurate way to measure your nute solution then ppm, just b/c of this issue your are having with conversions between different manufacturers.


Lets say I tell you I am running my nute at 1.0 EC.  Well then you would know to diall yours to 1.0 also.

Now lets say I am running my nutes at 500 ppm. And you want to dial your in too, but first you would need to know what meter I have in order to know what conversion number to use. If you would assume that my meter was a .5(hanna) but it was really a .7 meter then you would be 200 ppms light of my actual amount of nutes. See what I am getting at. And of course you can always do anything manually, but to ask what number to use, it is up to the type of meter the original readings were taken from and has nothing to do with your meter


----------



## DonJones (Feb 24, 2010)

pc,

Nicely explained.  Even I understand it now.  I think other things can effect the electrical conductivity, EC, besides just dissolved solids, correct?

Anyway, the part I don't understand is how can we determine what conversion the nutrient manufacturer is using when they list PPMs for their nutrients rather than EC?  How are we supposed to make sense of PPM suggestions from the manufacturer and here on the forum if people don't list what conversion factor they are using?

Could that be why my solution, mixed exactly -- well at least to the tenth of a milliliter /5 gallons -- of what the manufacturer recommends is reading 200 to 300 PPMs higher than what the manufacturer says it should be for that formula even after I subtract the beginning 160 PPM hardness of the raw water?

Thanks for clarifying things.

Great smoking.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

> How are we supposed to make sense of PPM suggestions from the manufacturer and here on the forum




Well I think you answered you own question. They are only suggestions.


I e-mailed the manufacturer of my brand of meter to find out the conversion number. Hanna is a .5 conversion


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

ROFL this is a crazy post....


EC is a standard number, its the electrical conductivity there isnt a difference in one EC meter to another they read the same...


A PPM reading from any meter is really a EC reading and the meter is using a math problem to convert the EC reading to PPM.. The conversion number that is multiplied by the EC reading can be any number... .5 and .7 are the most common....




			
				DonJones said:
			
		

> pc,
> How are we supposed to make sense of PPM suggestions from the manufacturer and here on the forum if people don't list what conversion factor they are using?




You dont, thats why Im always telling people on this forum that their meter may not read the same as mine... Its the strange American thing,  like the metric system and the SAE system that Americans use.. If we all used EC we would have the same readings, that is why I have learned to read in EC, its the same everytime.. I have a super high dollar Hanna meter that I can choose any conversion number between .5 and 1.0... I dont use it LOL I use EC


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 25, 2010)

Just wanted to add that pure water is a insulator and does not conduct electricity, the minerals in water conduct.. This is the entire basis of an EC reading...


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 25, 2010)

crazy post your right there last night i couldnt get my head round it now i think i can the ec meter do not have a conversion  but a ppm meter does 
i will just use the ec meter and forget about the ppm  all my ? was if any 1 had this meter and new how to find the ppm manually obviously it would be alot easier if i just went of the ec thanks alot guys after this post i bet you all got head aches


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 25, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add that pure water is a insulator and does not conduct electricity, the minerals in water conduct.. This is the entire basis of an EC reading...


 
*GRADE 10 science .... oh shhhhht what this isnt science glass lol....*
*:holysheep:  *
*LH*


----------

